# Drywall in Nunavut



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I heard somewere that they are looking for drywaller to work in the grear north , 3 weeks on 12 hr a day and after come home for 2 weeks , and its a 6 month contract , wich they pay a big chunk of money ...is there someone that know about this ? s


----------

